# Woman Calls 911 To "order A Pizza"



## Laela (Nov 23, 2019)

See, these are the kind of operators we need at every station...quick-thinking, not too quick to hang up on folks in distress.


When an Ohio woman called 911 on Nov. 13 to report that her mother was being abused, she couldn't explicitly say what was happening with the alleged attacker nearby, so she pretended to order pizza. Tiffany Urban is the quick-thinking daughter who made the 911 call. “I was thinking to myself that, ‘I need to call 911, order pizza,’” she told Inside Edition. 911 Operator Tim Teneyck said he quickly caught on that Urban needed help, and thanks to her bravery, help arrived for her mom.


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 23, 2019)

What a good 911 operator...she was still so vague, and he got it.
I don't know what pepperoni had to do with abuse, but he got it.

Good for him!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Nov 24, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> What a good 911 operator...she was still so vague, and he got it.
> I don't know what pepperoni had to do with abuse, but he got it.
> 
> Good for him!


She was answering his questions and adding fillers in between so the nearby person would not guess something is up.  So she was saying no medical needed, just police but had to make it sound like she was actually ordering pizza.   Seems like something cheaters would do, too. 

When she said "no no no no you are not understanding", to me I would think 911 operators should know something is up especially with some noise in the background.


----------

